# Freshwater aquarium fishes that are great to be together?



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon tank and almost done cycling. Now I am thinking about the fishes that I will be adding in the tank. I am not much into breeding right now because i am not sure if i am already ready for it. I am looking for fishes that will be great together and have peaceful community tank. I am thinking of the following:

6 platy
mollies??
5 cory
1 pleco
and 1 or 2 angelfish as the main attraction 

i am also thinking of swordtails and larger tetras like serpae tetras.

I am not sure if this will work.. or is it going to overstock my tank. any advice on the number of fishes that is good for a 30 gallon tank or any other fish that you may think of? I'm living in a tropical country so its kind of hot. my tank's normal temperature ranges from 27-30 degree celcius.


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

I also have another problem :s I have a bubble wand tube about 2.5 feet long and has 2 side of air input at each end. How do i set this up?

Initially, I connected the two ends of the bubble wand with air tubes and both 2 tubes connected to an air pump with 2 air output. but what happened is that last night 1 tube got detached from the pump and since the other one is still attached and still continuously blowing water, water spilled over to the unattached tube causing one heck of a flood in a part of our house :s. I feel stupid actually setting it up like that. so anyone can give me direction on how to set this up correctly?

Do i need to just connect one air tube at only one point of the bubble wand? If I do that air will just blow out to the other side that is open. I can put a stopper to the other side but any idea where can i buy it? and is it going to cause my bubble wand to produce an uneven bubbles where the other side's bubbles are stroger and the other side is weak?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

You may want to look at finding a new home for the pleco. If it's a common (which is most likely), it can grow to well over 18", which is definitely too large for your tank. Your angels might be pushing it as well. Using some really nice swordtails as the centerpiece might work better instead.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes rehome the pleco. Also angels are not really peaceful. They are cichlids and they will fuss amongst themselves. Then when bigger I have heard tale they will take out some tetras and other fish smaller than themselves. If they pair up you can have very big issues with aggression. Also 30 gallons isnt really big enough for two full sized angels.


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your advise. it seems my angels will not work on my tank and pleco as well so i researched more and ask around. so instead of the fishes i listed above i'm changing it to bellow:

8 zebra diano
6 tetras
5 corydoras
and a dwarf gourami as center.

if i can add swordstails also it would be good.

what do you think? they said dwarf gourami is a very peaceful fish so i think it will be a great replacement for the angelfish?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwarf Gouramis can be troublesome fish, some aggression issues and lots of health issues, take a look at pearl gourami beautiful fish way less headaches.


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

dalfed said:


> Dwarf Gouramis can be troublesome fish, some aggression issues and lots of health issues, take a look at pearl gourami beautiful fish way less headaches.


yeah someone also told me to get a pearl gourami. i'll get this one then


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

My dwarf gourami was very peaceful in my 29g. It seemed like he woukd stick up for the other fish tank when my electric blue ram would constantly chase my tetras and platies. He would swim in the middle of the chase and nip at the ebr. Always was very healthy. Never had a problem in the 4 months he was in there, now hes in a 55 and happy!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Use this site for all of your stocking of your tank-AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
Just pick your tank size and add the fish you want, it will tell you if you are over stocked. Also add the most aggressive fish last like the gourami.


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> Use this site for all of your stocking of your tank-AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
> Just pick your tank size and add the fish you want, it will tell you if you are over stocked. Also add the most aggressive fish last like the gourami.


awesome! thanks!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I had a gold gourami and it was so mean I gave it back to the pet store, same with a blue one, I don't know the exact species name. I have had two angels in a twenty gallon tank with no problems, along with 4 serpa tetras. They turned out to be a mating pair, maybe that had something to do with it, I don't no. I just gave my two plecos to the pet store. I will not buy anymore, these are regular?? plecos. They grow up to two feet. I will try a bristle nose pleco next. Right now I have no algae problems in a newly planted tank. Good luck!


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

ohh by the way. i see that there are a lots of species for corydora. Any recommendation for a 30 gallon tank?


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

After trying the site shared by Jay, i've decided on the following fishes. 










Thanks all for your help and advices!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

my mollies and guppies and my difference tetra and swordtails all seem to get together with each other.i had them all together over a year now.


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Check out my stocking in my signature for my 36 gallon. It's been working out BEAUTIFULLY . I actually started with 2 pearl gourami and no platys. Did NOT go well.. even thought the 2 gouramis were till youths one was VERY aggressive, first against the other pearl, THEN went after my Corys. That fish went back to the store fast and I picked up the 3 male platys. My remaining Gourami has a great personality and all is very happy in the tank today!


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Late to respond, but I'll still respond with advice.

Refrain from the pleco as they can get really large, unless you plan on a transfer later. Certain fish of course are compatible and some aren't. We all know this or at least should know this.

For that size tank I would limit yourself to max size of 2" - 3" species. If you want a decent variety. The tank will accommodate dwarf cichlids, but even then I wouldn't opt for this route, unless of course you plan on upgrading. It all really depends on your tastes.

For a community tank I would suggest rosaboras, lemon tetras, pearl gouramis, dwarf gouramis, jumbo neons, black skirt tetras, zebra danios, etc. Some otocs or cory's for bottom cleaning.

I would also advise live plants for cover and asthetics...this is where genuine aquascaping comes into play.


----------

